# Insurance Question



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

I am so freaking confused about insurance. 

My car is paid for:

Do I need full coverage or can I just get liability?

The car is registered in my company name. Will that be an issue?

What is the deal with ride share insurance? Is that a rider attached to your original policy?

Where the can I get answers? 

How much are you guys paying for ride share insurance?

Thanks


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JDWhit_ said:


> My car is paid for:
> 
> Do I need full coverage or can I just get liability?
> 
> The car is registered in my company name. Will that be an issue?


Don't you already have a commercial policy if your vehicle is registered in a company name? Just make sure your agent now knows that you're in the livery business. You only need liability with uninsured/underinsured in most states.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Don't you already have a commercial policy if your vehicle is registered in a company name? Just make sure your agent now knows that you're in the livery business. You only need liability with uninsured/underinsured in most states.


Well, I am buying a new car. I will register the vehicle in my corporate name? The Uber website said the vehicle needed to be registered in your personal name. Will that be an issue? It is my understanding that you need additional ride share insurance or your insurance company could cancel your policy if they discover you are driving for a ride share business.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JDWhit_ said:


> Well, I am buying a new car. I will register the vehicle in my corporate name? The Uber website said the vehicle needed to be registered in your personal name. Will that be an issue? It is my understanding that you need additional ride share insurance or your insurance company could cancel your policy if they discover you are driving for a ride share business.


Your question seems to be at odds with itself and I'm clearly not the only one confused.

Vehicle should be fine not in your name, otherwise rentals wouldn't be able to Uber as those are not in your name, insurance for sure has to be in your name.

Uber requires state minimum insurance and if Your state allows for liability to be the minimum then you're good to go. Likewise, the insurance company should be made aware of your activities and an rse added to the policy.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Your question seems to be at odds with itself and I'm clearly not the only one confused.
> 
> Vehicle should be fine not in your name, otherwise rentals wouldn't be able to Uber as those are not in your name, insurance for sure has to be in your name.
> 
> Uber requires state minimum insurance and if Your state allows for liability to be the minimum then you're good to go. Likewise, the insurance company should be made aware of your activities and an rse added to the policy.


Thank you for taking the time to respond! Thank you. To my knowledge you cannot use a rental car to drive Uber. Unless the policy has changed. There was a rental "program" thru Uber but that was a special arrangement and that program no longer exists. You cannot simply rent a car and drive Uber. It is or was not allowed.

2nd, my issue was that Uber stated that the vehicle must be registered in "your name." If the car is registered to a company then it is not in "my name." That is my question. Also, the insurance would be commercial insurance in the corporate name as well. I just d0 not want to have any issues with Uber as I have in the past. Thank you for your time. I'll have to go visit a Green Light Hub in my area to fully understand what is allowed and what is not.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

JDWhit_ said:


> I am so freaking confused about insurance.
> 
> My car is paid for:
> 
> ...


Your insurance company is the best resource to seek the answers to these questions. Do not trust the advice of anyone except your insurance advisor at your insurance company.


----------

